# Apache => Suse



## User Maik (17. Januar 2004)

Hallo

Ich habe Apache 2 auf ein Suse 9 installiert über Yast => CD.
Runleve auf 3-5 gesetzt und bekomme dann folgende Fehlermeldung bei der Eingabe im Webbrowser "localhost":
You don't have premission to access the requested directory. There is either no index document or the directory is read-protected.

Wer kann mir helfen?
Danke Maik


----------



## JohannesR (17. Januar 2004)

Hm, gib dem htdocs-Verzeichnis die Rechte drwxr-xr-x oder erstelle eine index.html (Index-Datei) im htdocs-Verzeichnis. Das sagt doch schon die Fehlermeldung?


----------

